# Native: On or Off?



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone explain to me the difference and if I should have this on and off? What exactly does it do and what are the benefits of having it on or off?

Thanks so much!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

thomamon said:


> Can someone explain to me the difference and if I should have this on and off? What exactly does it do and what are the benefits of having it on or off?
> 
> Thanks so much!


This has to do with whether you want the receiver, AVR, or the TV to scale the video to fit your display's natural [native] resolution.

Native off has the receiver change the broadcast signal resolution to what you've selected.

Native on has the receiver send the same resolution as the broadcaster.
Your AVR or TV will change this to fit your display, thus "scaling" it to fill the whole screen.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Native off is just a hair / second faster changing channels since the receiver does not try to adjust for the different resolutions that you have set to see what it should output.
If you turn it OFF, set the resolution to the highest that you TV is capable of, 1080i for broadcast programs for a 1080p TV or 720p for a 720p TV.
If you do the PPV movies and your TV will do it, also set the 1080p resolution.

This is a setting that is totally your choice as to what looks better on your equipment.

I run my sets on Native ON and just have 720p and 1080i selected in resolutions.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been playing around with that for a bit these days. 

As VOS said, with native on, the signal will go to your AVR or TV as it is sent to the DVR from Direct. Some AVRs and some TVs do an excellent job of conversion, but not all.

I found that for my new Denon AVR-2113ci, that the Denon is much better at de-interlacing and upscaling the video than anything else in the video chain. It even makes the horrid SD look much better.

But the cost to do that is switching time. With native on, HDMI switching is a much slower process. I don't find that irritating, others do.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> I run my sets on Native ON and just have 720p and 1080i selected in resolutions.


Me, too.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

OK, so basically its just a personal preference. 

Now, which one do I choose, lol

I had it off and just turned it on today. I was getting tired of having to change the format myself.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I keep it off and never change the format. The TV takes care of that.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Set it to 1080i Pillar Box and forget it. Not worth the slowness.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Same here. Always OFF on every receiver.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

After testing/trying each way, I prefer Native "on"!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

thelucky1 said:


> After testing/trying each way, I prefer Native "on"!


+1. As has been mentioned it depends on how good your display is at scaling.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

My picture is definitely better with it on...


----------

